# Ice thickness



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys don't post here very often just had a question I live on a 14 acre pond neat toledo just checked the ice and it was 4 inches at the thinnest spot I checked was curious if you guys felt comfortable fishing 2 people in a shanty on that thin of ice it is nice clear ice also if anybody would like to fish with me tommorow I'm always looking for some company thanks adam I'll be out all weekend if anybody interested


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

4" is good to go! No issues with that at all.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Do it son. Just wear your picks


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I always wear my picks just wasn't sure about fishing two people in a shanty it's supposed to be windy here tommorow


----------



## DavidX (Dec 17, 2016)

Just turn on the portable heater and you will be fine in the shelter.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

47dipseydivers said:


> Hey guys don't post here very often just had a question I live on a 14 acre pond neat toledo just checked the ice and it was 4 inches at the thinnest spot I checked was curious if you guys felt comfortable fishing 2 people in a shanty on that thin of ice it is nice clear ice also if anybody would like to fish with me tommorow I'm always looking for some company thanks adam I'll be out all weekend if anybody interested


I wouldn't call that a pond its a lake!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would fish with a fat guy in a shanty on 4" of black ice!! Wish I was heading to Toledo this weekend! I would love to try new areas.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

No takers on fishing tommorow


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the offer. It is greatly appreciated. Not available for fishing today. I'm good for next weekend if you want some company though. 

Wes


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Made it out about 2 it was really slow till about 5 and then it was pretty steady all bluegill over 7 inches


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

47dipseydivers said:


> Made it out about 2 it was really slow till about 5 and then it was pretty steady all bluegill over 7 inches


Your hooked now! Hit it hard man before the warm up that's coming next week. Be safe.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll be out all day tommorow if anybody wants to join pm me your number and I'll call you in the morning


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Me and my boys went out today caught half a dozen crappie this size. Also caught some nice gills. All in all a good weekend.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kudos


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, all in all me and the boys had a great time gonna give it a go one more time before the warmup.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Made it out one last time today before the warm up. Both my boys caught a lmb and I caught a couple bluegill lots of marks just couldn't get them to bite. Hopefully we will get another shot in a week or two thanks for all the nice words and help guys good luck everybody.


----------

